# Wellfleet Police make Marijuana bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WELLFLEET* - Wellfleet Police seized a quantity of marijuana during a raid on Sunday. A neighbor spotted live marijuana plants on Summit Avenue. Sunday afternoon Wellfleet Police along with Truro and Eastham Police and the Barnstable County Sheriff's Department descended on the property. 39-year old Steve Caminiti, his wife 38-year old Laura Caminiti and their son 19-year old Stephen Caminiti were all arrested on various Class D offenses including manufacturing and possession according to a press release from Wellfleet Police. Two pounds of marijuana, nine live plants and drug paraphernalia were seized in the raid. Steve Caminiti was also charged with having a firearm without a permit after two rifles and a shotgun were recovered. Police say they were weapons he had from New York that he failed to register in Massachusetts as required by law.


----------

